# Joe Momma's Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Worship-worthy coffee, with all the appropriate freshly baked and freshly squeezed extras. If and when you stumble upon Joe Momma's Coffee, you'll wonder whether you've died and gone to heaven. And perhaps you have. No worries...if you remain motionless for several hours and begin to smell, they'll lovingly cart you across the street, bury you in the sand, and play "Amazing Grace" on the bagpipes.

More...


----------

